# President Mugabe: 'It's true I was dead. I resurrected as I always do'



## basquebromance (Sep 3, 2016)

all hail the supreme leader!

Zimbabwe's Mugabe: 'It's true I was dead. I resurrected as I always do' | Christian News on Christian Today


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## waltky (Sep 21, 2016)

Well, at least somebody in Africa acknowledges it...




*Time for Mugabe to go, says Botswana President Khama*
_September 21, 2016 - Zimbabwe's 92-year-old President Robert Mugabe should step aside without delay and allow new leadership of a country whose political and economic implosion since 2000 is dragging down the whole of southern Africa, Botswana President Ian Khama said._


> Despite his reputation as one of Africa's most outspoken figures, Khama's remarks are certain to raise hackles in Harare, where factions of Mugabe's ruling ZANU-PF party are locked in a bitter struggle to succeed the only leader Zimbabwe has known.  Asked by Reuters if Mugabe, who came to power after independence from Britain in 1980, should accept the reality of his advancing years and retire, 63-year-old Khama responded: "Without doubt. He should have done it years ago."  "They have got plenty of people there who have got good leadership qualities who could take over," Khama, the UK-born son of Botswana's first president, Seretse Khama, and his British wife, Ruth, continued.  "It is obvious that at his age and the state Zimbabwe is in, he's not really able to provide the leadership that could get it out of its predicament," Khama said, in comments that breach an African diplomatic taboo banning criticism of fellow leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 17, 2016)

Are they out of their minds?...




*Zimbabwe's ruling party backs Mugabe, 92, for 2018 election*
_Dec 17,`16 -- Zimbabwean President Robert Mugabe, who turns 93 in February, was endorsed on Saturday as the ruling party's candidate in a national election scheduled for 2018._


> The ruling ZANU-PF party announced its support in the southeast town of Masvingo, where the party's youth wing even proposed that Mugabe should rule for life with broad powers.  Opposition groups have described such adulation as a sign that Mugabe and his loyalists are out of touch with the desperation of a nation that is suffering massive unemployment, cash shortages and company closures.
> 
> Despite the praise, Mugabe has acknowledged that some people within the ruling party have wanted him to quit.  "Let us stop fighting each other," he said, referring to the succession fights that have engulfed his party.  Mugabe has been in power since the southern African nation's independence from white minority rule in 1980. But a deteriorating economy has increased the pressure on him, and he has faced opposition protests in the past year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 24, 2016)

Zugabe für Mugabe!


----------



## waltky (Feb 20, 2017)

Mugabe, Kennedy come out in favor of the Donald...




*Robert Mugabe: Give Donald Trump a chance*
_Mon, 20 Feb 2017 - Donald Trump is right that "America is for the Americans", says Zimbabwe's Robert Mugabe._


> He went on to express his support for Mr Trump's America-first policy, saying "America for Americans" and "Zimbabwe for Zimbabweans".  It is unusual for the veteran head of state to publicly back any US president.  The US imposed sanctions such as travel bans and an assets freeze on Mr Mugabe and his allies in 2001.  The sanctions were imposed over allegations of human rights abuses and election rigging.  Zimbabwe's government says they caused the country's economic collapse.  Most experts however blame Mr Mugabe's seizure of white-owned farms, which used to be Zimbabwe's economic backbone.
> 
> With Mr Trump's reputation for being unconventional, Mr Mugabe is hoping his administration might decide to lift the sanctions.  "Give him time," Zimbabwe's leader said of Mr Trump in an interview aired ahead of his 93rd birthday on Tuesday.  "Mr Trump might even re-look [at] the sanctions on Zimbabwe."   President Trump has caused global uproar over his policies, including his ban on people from seven mainly Muslim countries entering the US, although this has been overturned by the courts, and his pledge to rebuild the US economy on "America-first" principles.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Robert Kennedy Jr.:Trump 'Could Be The Greatest President in History If He Wanted To'*
_February 17, 2017_


----------



## waltky (Nov 17, 2017)

Former loyalists across the country demanded that he step down...




*Mugabe emerges from house arrest amid pressure to exit*
_17 Nov.`17 — Zimbabwe’s President Robert Mugabe emerged for the first time Friday from military-imposed house arrest, presiding at a university graduation ceremony in a fragile show of normalcy even as former loyalists across the country demanded that he resign after nearly four decades in power._


> In an extraordinary evening newscast, state broadcaster ZBC — for decades, a mouthpiece for the Mugabe government — reported on the surging campaign for his ouster and showed video of ruling party members saying he should resign.  Clad in a blue academic gown, the 93-year-old leader earlier joined academics on a red carpet and sat in a high-backed chair in front of several thousand students and guests, a routine he has conducted for many years as the official chancellor of Zimbabwe’s universities.  This time, however, the spectacle was jarring because the authority of the world’s oldest head of state, once seen as impregnable, is evaporating daily.
> 
> That Mugabe was permitted to go to the Zimbabwe Open University event possibly reflected a degree of respect by the military for the president, a former rebel leader who took power after independence from white minority rule in 1980. The armed forces are in a delicate position, sending tanks and troops into Harare’s streets this week to effectively end the Mugabe era, while refraining from more heavy-handed measures that would heighten accusations that they staged a coup and violated the constitution.  Meanwhile, the ruling ZANU-PF party signaled impatience with Mugabe amid negotiations on his exit. Party branches passed no-confidence votes in all 10 Zimbabwean provinces, and the state-run Zimbabwe Herald newspaper said all called for the resignation of Mugabe and his wife. They seek a special meeting within two days of the party’s Central Committee.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Defiant Mugabe Refuses To Step Down As Zimbabwe's President*
_November 17, 2017 • The 93-year-old ruler, who has been under house arrest since the military staged a takeover on Wednesday, is insisting that he be allowed to serve out his term until elections next year._


> Zimbabwe's sidelined President Robert Mugabe, who has been under house arrest since a military takeover earlier this week, is refusing to step down, creating a potential crisis over his succession.  The military staged what it insists was not a coup, but rather a "bloodless correction," on Wednesday, saying its aim was not to target Mugabe himself, but the "criminals around him who are committing crimes." Several senior officials have been detained in the wake of the army's move, according to the BBC.  Even so, negotiations are underway to get Mugabe, who has ruled the former British colony since it gained independence 37 years ago, to voluntarily resign. At 93, he is insisting that he be allowed to serve out his term until elections next year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

